# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Why is my upper pecs make a wavy/ripple effect

## ns9797

Ok so for about the last 2 weeks or so my upper pecs are making a wavy ripple effect on its own. What can trigger my pecs to ripple more is when pulling my arm and shoulders back as if I was doing seated cables? But it happens when Im not lifting also and it does tighten up more and more. I tried to research what this might be and came across 2 people who pecs can make a massive ripple effect and one of them was on the show dr.oz and said this was something he was born with. But for me this is something new to me. But cant make as much of a ripple effect does anyone have any thoughts or advice? Thanks

----------


## Obs

> Ok so for about the last 2 weeks or so my upper pecs are making a wavy ripple effect on its own. What can trigger my pecs to ripple more is when pulling my arm and shoulders back as if I was doing seated cables? But it happens when I’m not lifting also and it does tighten up more and more. I tried to research what this might be and came across 2 people who pecs can make a massive ripple effect and one of them was on the show dr.oz and said this was something he was born with. But for me this is something new to me. But can’t make as much of a ripple effect does anyone have any thoughts or advice? Thanks


Pinched nerve in your back. 
Go to a good chiro.

----------


## Obs

The disc At c5 and c6 nerves hit my spinal chord not long back. 

It took three visits to a chiro and months for my left delt to lose tension and twitch. 

It literally felt as if I had a nylon rope running through my front delt. That one spot (1/2" wide) was so fkin tight I laid in bed moaning in pain and couldnt sleep for days. 

When muscles twitch and convulse it is usually the cause of three things:

Neurological disorder
Entaraped nerves (skeletal or muscular)
Poor electrolyte levels.

----------


## ns9797

If it’s a pinched nerve then that must explain why my lower back to the left side is hurting more lately then normal. But it’s kind of hard for me to tell since I have chronic pain anyways that I get more in the lower back but usually more pain on the right side then the left side. I can usually take ibuprofen to help get rid of most of the pain but ibuprofen hasn’t really been able to help with the pain. So time to see someone to get this problem fixed before it gets any worse. Thanks for the reply on what might be the possible cause.

----------

